# I could use a change of luck. *GRAPHIC* Update: sadly , horse was PTS.



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon, Rex obviously decided that being separated from his "girlfriend" (a mare who is boarded here) by a fence was over-rated. So he went through it. 

I found him, in the wrong paddock, with scrapes all over his legs and this on his left hind...










Right down to the bone, split the extensor tendon. 

Vet obviously attended and spent 2 hours cleaning, stitching, removing the flap of skin and bandaging. Now begins the twice daily antibiotics and bute and the daily bandage changes.

No clean photos yet as it was well and truly dark by the time the vet left.

For such incredibly smart animals, they sure do stupid, stupid things sometimes.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Ouch! Sending healing thoughts your way. Tough to see our loved ones looking in such rough shape. Too many threads on here with war wounds like this. Must be something in the air sending horses into the " wound mode" Hope your guy heals quickly and fully. Maybe leave him in with the mare of his dreams. Can't fight love, right?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ouch. They can be so stupid sometimes!!!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Ouch! Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Owee...no wonder I'm so paranoid, seeing photos like this. 
Hoping for a quick recovery! best wishes.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

my friend had a horse who did some thing very similar to this, but didn't cut the tendon. He skinned it right down so that you could see all his tendons and muscles moving. He also cut the skin on his face from between his eye's right down to his muzzle all the way to the bone and it grow back and was fine. Plain wire is actually more dangerous than barb did you know that??? I didn't until this horse of my friends hurt himself so bad


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CattieD said:


> my friend had a horse who did some thing very similar to this, but didn't cut the tendon. He skinned it right down so that you could see all his tendons and muscles moving. He also cut the skin on his face from between his eye's right down to his muzzle all the way to the bone and it grow back and was fine. Plain wire is actually more dangerous than barb did you know that??? I didn't until this horse of my friends hurt himself so bad


How could that be true? Yes, plain wire can slice but barbed wire not only slices but grabs & rips flesh too. It's much easier to fix cuts than minced meat.
Barbed wire has no place in modern horse keeping with safer alternatives available.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Aw I'm so sorry about your boy  I'll be prayin for a quick healing for him!

I agree - way too many posts about horses hurting themselves on here recently. It's so sad to see them like this!


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

natisha said:


> How could that be true? Yes, plain wire can slice but barbed wire not only slices but grabs & rips flesh too. It's much easier to fix cuts than minced meat.
> Barbed wire has no place in modern horse keeping with safer alternatives available.


Are we talking high tension wire vs barb wire vs just plain jane wire fencing?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

While I do agree that plain wire has its risks, I don't agree that it is more dangerous than barb.

Just did the first of his bandage changes. Here's what it looks like after being stitched up and having most of the skin flap removed last night.

Just done the first of his bandage changes. This is what it looks like all stitched up and with the skin flap removed.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

HC, I think you have had more than your share of bad luck  Sending healing vibes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Your vet did a nice job. Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with the vet's work at this stage as well. Was hard to tell much by the lights of the car last night, but it looks decent today.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing difference already. All the positive healing thoughts and prayers are working. You are doing a great job keeping it nice and clean. Hope the next bandage change shows just as much improvement and the whole healing process is quick. 

I hate wire fences but have had a horse injured so bad on wood fences too. The truth is, the accident can happen everywhere. or anywhere. We can only do our best to keep them safe and deal with the accidents as they come.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow did your vet ever do a great job. I was expecting it to look much worse. Healing vibes coming your way!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Ouchies, wishing Rex and speedy recovery!

Although, the wound is looking much better already. You and your vet are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm praying for your baby! That is terrible that it happened but it looks pretty good compared to how it started out. My colt was attacked by a dog as a two week old. It was a traumatic horribly deep wound the flesh was barely hanging on it took 17 stitches to put him back together. I used this stuff called Underwoods horse medicine and it really helped Jet. I've been told its great for reducing the proud flesh which you will be contending with especially with that leg injury. I can get it locally at my feed store but you can get it from this website https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/. It work wonders Jet didn't get a single white scaring hair. It's great for getting your horses hair to come back. I seriously recommend it. You can read other peoples's testimonials there as well, there are before and after pictures and there is also another horse pictured who also degloved one of its legs. I don't have a before picture of Jet but here is him all healed up. Anyways I really think it can help your horse and its not very expensive. Good luck with him I hope for a speedy recovery.

Jet all healed up you can see it was a massive wound but its not as noticeable now.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

natisha said:


> How could that be true? Yes, plain wire can slice but barbed wire not only slices but grabs & rips flesh too. It's much easier to fix cuts than minced meat.
> Barbed wire has no place in modern horse keeping with safer alternatives available.


The theory behind that is a horse will push a barbed wire fence, get poked, back off, as opposed to just being able to push a wire fence without any actual repercussion. Wire fencing isn't great for horses in general, I'm not sure I'll ever say one is worse than the others.

That's not the point though. It's very common for people to have wire fencing and there's no way HC could have predicted this or changed the outcome. Rex could have gotten tangled in hot tape or broken a wood fence and who knows what his injuries might have been. 

HC, you've had way too much bad luck. I'm so sorry this happened to your man, I'll be rooting for him every day for a speedy recovery with no hiccups. Hugs and jingles and carrots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'm praying for your baby! That is terrible that it happened but it looks pretty good compared to how it started out. My colt was attacked by a dog as a two week old. It was a traumatic horribly deep wound the flesh was barely hanging on it took 17 stitches to put him back together. I used this stuff called Underwoods horse medicine and it really helped Jet. I've been told its great for reducing the proud flesh which you will be contending with especially with that leg injury. I can get it locally at my feed store but you can get it from this website https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/. It work wonders Jet didn't get a single white scaring hair. It's great for getting your horses hair to come back. I seriously recommend it. You can read other peoples's testimonials there as well, there are before and after pictures and there is also another horse pictured who also degloved one of its legs. I don't have a before picture of Jet but here is him all healed up. Anyways I really think it can help your horse and its not very expensive. Good luck with him I hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Jet all healed up you can see it was a massive wound but its not as noticeable now.


I have heard fantastic things about underwoods, however getting it shipped to me, while not impossible, is entirely cost prohibitive. Vet has recommended pretty much the same protocol as I had with Kody, pack the wound with natural, unprocessed honey and wrap it up to keep it moist. 

I think the worst thing regarding the fence is that it is pretty much the only fence on the property that didn't have a hot tape stand off yet. Always the freaking way.

Thanks for the healing thoughts. He just had his feet done this morning which was an interesting task with him not really wanting to put all his weight on that leg.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

From mine and others experience with wire, Plain wire is worse because it springs back and curls up and leaves a burn like mark, whereas the barbs on barb wire stick and grab and don't go any further. This is only from the various injuries received by both people and horses that I know. By the way rex's leg is looking great all things consider. Just make sure you keep an eye out that he doesn't end up with proud flesh. Will you ever be able to ride him again??


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Rexy was retired from riding earlier this year due to a front leg with pretty severe arthritis so not overly concerned about riding soundness. Vet thinks he would be riding sound on the injured leg once its healed if he weren't already retired though.

This is what it looks like at day 3. I'm surprised how very little swelling there has been.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

vet is coming again in about an hour. He's developed a bit of swelling and heat in his hock, rather be safe than sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Hang in there! We had a serious wound on our colt when he was 7months old. (you can search Comanche wound) He severed his front extensor tendon. It took a little time to heal but it did heal and he walks and runs like normal. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Swelling will stay down because of the bandaging.

As infection should be under control please get some Resolve Wound - it is wonderful stuff and, heals wounds like this, and worse, faster than anything I have ever come across in many years of dealing with horses.
Look at the injuries and you will see what I mean!
My yearling is on there and his wound is all but gone. My vet thought it would be at least Christmas before it was even looking like coming together. Resolve Wound was the answer and has speeded up the healing by several months.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ivhave had huge amounts of success with the natural honey on wounds so that is what we will continue using on vet's advice. Unfortunately things that are readily available in the US just are not available over here.

Vet had a look last night and commented that the wound has shrunk considerably already. She is slightly concerned about the swelling and heat in his hock, but as his temp is normal and he isn't off his feed she wants me to just watch it closely for now am call her again if there is any change. Theres one part where the flesh holding the stitches looks a little weak and if that gives she will have to come back and restitch as it will expose the bone again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I was told one to use Preperation H. I don't know if it works, but it might be worth looking into?


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is terrible! At least it looks like he's already healing pretty well. Man that's bad!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How'd the vet visit go???


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Posted just a couple above you themacpack, she's not unconcerned, but at this stage as his temp is normal and he's not off his feed we are just monitoring closely. 

Swelling has subsided some today, heat is still there, but doesn't seem to be quite as much. We have entered the icky, dead tissue sloughing off stage though so it's not a pretty sight...

Day 6


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

We have shipped Resolve Wound to Australia several times. It takes 7-10 days first class mail. The leg is getting pretty bumpy with proud flesh. Sixty dollars is well worth cutting healing time, and not having an enlarged leg with scarring. I would think that price would be less than a single vet call, plus the horse would be further along than it is now. :-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> We have shipped Resolve Wound to Australia several times. It takes 7-10 days first class mail. The leg is getting pretty bumpy with proud flesh. Sixty dollars is well worth cutting healing time, and not having an enlarged leg with scarring. I would think that price would be less than a single vet call, plus the horse would be further along than it is now. :-(


I'm sorry, but you haven't seen this horse in person, and, to my knowledge, you are not a vet. So while your product may be amazing, it is really quite rude to push it so hard onto someone who has already stated that they are following their VET'S advice - a medical professional.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Even though the wound has entered the gross stage you can definitely tell it is trying to heal! =)


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Chiilaa.

The thing for me is that there are countless "miracle" wound products out there, with every single one of them having a string of success stories behind them. There are products local to me that people will swear black and blue are simply the greatest thing ever. 

It comes down to a few simple things. Firstly, being that we are officially in the silly season, getting something shipped across the world in a timely fashion? Unlikely. Yes, normally it may only take 7-10 days, but Australia's post system at christmas time is, well it puts the snail back in snail mail.

Secondly, I have personal experience using honey on ugly wounds. It is truly fantastic stuff. As long as my qualified vet says honey is the way to go, that's the way I shall go. I'm corresponding with my vet every few days, if at any point we need to change to something else I am quite certain she will point me in the right direction.

And lastly, it's an ugly, ugly wound. It is going to look worse before it looks better. Granulation tissue is a necessary and healthy part of wound healing. It doesn't become "proud flesh" until it is excessive granulation tissue. At this point that is not something we are dealing with. It is certainly a possibility at some point, however I have personally used honey for controlling proud flesh as well, so we may not encounter it. If we do, once again, I will consult with my vet.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 8 sees us losing all the compromised skin and tissue...


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

me of this - it is awesome stuff - see link below

http://www.resolvewound.com/You need so


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my! Silly horse! Here's hoping for a minimal headache healing process and a quick one! ;-)


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 10, we've lost a couple of stitches, but everything is holding together...










Oh, and I figured so it's not all gross, here's the boy when he's not trying to cut his legs off...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It sure isn't pretty but looks to be in heavy healing mode. The last pic looks promising. Jingles headed your way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks MHF. Yep, it was the cleanest it's been so far at bandage change today and there's a LOT of healthy skin starting to grow, so I think we've hit major healing time!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

HowClever said:


> For such incredibly smart animals, they sure do stupid, stupid things sometimes.


Kind of like humans......

Looks pretty bad in the picture. Hope he heals up fast.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

HowClever - a good way to be able to wash the wound well but without the risk of adding germs from cloths, hands etc is to make up a solutioin of saline in a weedspray pump container - I use a 4 litre one. 

Sterilise the new bottle with boiling water then make up a mix of saline - 1 teaspoon to a pint of water - pump up well an spray the wound.

I've just done this for my 6yr old that put his leg through the fence - nothing as bad as yours though - his leg has healed to a line now.

PLease keep posting pictures as its great to se injuries healing.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually have a weak solution of iodine made up in a weed pump sprayer that I usually use for cleaning wounds. The unfortunate thing here though, is that while Rexy is a model patient, stands politely even for stitching, the one thing he absolutely despises? Sprays! So to keep bandage change time stress free I'm using sterile gauze soaked in saline to clean it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*headdesk* Only I could manage to founder a thoroughbred...


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

HowClever said:


> *headdesk* Only I could manage to founder a thoroughbred...


Domn't stress yourself - Having worked with yearling preperation for a big stud I can tell you that theTB's suffer low grade founder form an early age - they are fed do much extra stuff to make them look like advanced yearlings so they sell well. Many of the yearlings were on Founderguard to help combat the foundering problem

Poor TB's don't have a 'good feet' chance in life fed as they are.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We seem to have the acute stage of the founder under control, so now it's just about management. 

Day 15 and I am pretty darn happy with the way the wound is looking.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks like its healing nicely. Keep up the good work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking really good - amazing how horses heal given the right opportunity. Great vet nursing


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That leg has come a long way-you''ve done an excellent job.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 19 and I am so, so happy with the direction we are headed in. So much new, healthy skin growth, parts of which are already attempting to grow hair!


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow looks amazing cant get over how good it's come along. Well done. Can't wait to see what it looks like fully healed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 21. Poor boy, it itches like crazy. Even when I'm taking the bandage off he's pulling the "oh, yeah, that's the spot" face!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

That's amazing - what are you going to do now to remove all the proud flesh?

On Milo's injury I used a saturated solution of Copper Sulphate. Surrounding tissue was coated in vaseline to protect it and then the solution was carefully painted on. The big open wound he had has gone completely.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We use blue Stone on our horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

CattieD said:


> We use blue Stone on our horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that's Copper Sulphate


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am itching just looking at it. Poor boy :-(


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Tnavas said:


> That's amazing - what are you going to do now to remove all the proud flesh?


Honey has taken care of it 

Sorry it's been a while since I've updated, life's been doing that thing it does at Christmas. You know, the thing where it just goes insane?? :shock:

We're 29 days in now. Wound is pretty much completely flat and shrinking rapidly. He's off antibiotics and bute now and we're about to switch to bandage changes every second day. Poor kid's leg is pretty much completely bald under the bandage so when it eventually comes off he will be getting it covered in sunscreen (it's pink skin due to a white sock!).

Anyway, enough chatter....


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks much better today. Glad to see the improvement.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Rex had a major accident this evening. He broke his leg. He was put to sleep at about 6pm. I am gutted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

:sad:

I am so so sorry. Many blessings to you and him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh HC, I am terribly sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh I'm sooo sorry. My condolences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Rest well beautiful Rex.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG - what a tragedy - my heart goes out to you 
*
Don't cry for your horse**
That life has set free 
With a million wild horses 
he's forever to be 

Don't cry for your horse 
Now in God's hands 
As he dances and prances 
To a heavenly band 

He was yours as a gift 
But never to keep 
As he closes his eyes 
Forever to sleep*

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Bless your poor heart, huge hugs! I am so terribly sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My heart and condolences go you to you. RIP beautiful Rex and know you were loved.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear this. Me heartfelt condolences on this tragedy. RIP Rex.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  Rest in peace Rex.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry, HowClever. Rest well, sweet Rex.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry. Rest in Peace handsome boy.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

How unbelievable. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. (huggs)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Did it have anything to do with his injury?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How Clever, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been reading this through the whole thing. I'm so sorry for your loss.. He was well loved.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about Rex. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HC, I'm very sorry! * Hugs *


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. I've lost horses before, but this has ripped my heart out. He was my everything. 

He tried to rush through the gate of his yard when I was bringing him in for dinner. He caught his back legs in the gateway and panicked. His bodyweight snapped the gate post and he fell. The gate landed on his back leg and him on top of it. I can't get that image out of my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. All that.. and then a broken leg takes him. 

My condolences and sympathy go out to you.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. You did your very best for him though and he was obviously loved. My condolences to you and know that he is now galloping in heaven, pain free and no more artheritis, right with my big guy who was also a TB. They sure do know how to make a big exit...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a tragic thing. ((Hugs))


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Sending condolences your way. Very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I read this post from the beginning. I am so sorry for your terrible loss. He was a spectacular looking horse. I hope you are left with some great memories to look back on, once the grief has waned ....


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful horse


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How tragic. After everything he's been through. I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

My heart goes to you and Rex. I'm so terribly sorry for your tragic loss. You gave him a very good life and he was very loved. May he rest in peace. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I've also heard that smooth wire is more dangerous than barbed... not sure why, and maybe it's just an old cowboy tale. 

We've ALWAYS kept our horses in barbed wire, and have never had a problem. So long as the fence is maintained and kept tight I dont believe it's any more dangerous than any other kind of fencing. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your horse  what an unbelievable freak accident


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow. I can't even begin to understand your loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh hc so sorry to hear. Big hugs to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------

